

Ask HN: How do you backup your web app/business/startup? - codegeek

I have googled a few including carbonite, sitevault etc. But being lazy and want to hear more from HN&#x27;ers. Please share how do&#x2F;would you backup your website&#x2F;app&#x2F;business etc.
======
cdvonstinkpot
I use SyncBackPro (1), a Windows app which allows me to create automatic daily
& monthly mirrors to Amazon S3, external USB drives & an ftp server provided
by my email provider.

(1) [http://www.2brightsparks.com/syncback/sbpro-
features.html](http://www.2brightsparks.com/syncback/sbpro-features.html)

------
rman666
I use CrashPlan ([http://www.crashplan.com/](http://www.crashplan.com/)) for
my workstations and am very happy with it.

~~~
wikwocket
Crashplan is excellent, especially if you have lots of data.

Most of the other services like Carbonite start to throttle your upload speed
after so many GB. Crashplan does not.

Crashplan also has a family plan good for several computers, with unlimited
storage, and you can even set computers to back up to each other as well as to
their repository.

------
wikwocket
Make sure to backup all your files, all your database content, installers and
config files, and basically anything you'd need to rebuild everything you care
about from the bare metal.

For websites, a periodic file dump via FTP, and database dump via a MySQL
script is nice and easy. There are also Wordpress plugins that will do the
dump and email it to you regularly.

------
aquark
tarsnap ([http://www.tarsnap.com/](http://www.tarsnap.com/)) handles encrypted
database backups, but I've never had to restore. Production database is
replicated to two other machines (different data centers) anyway so needing to
fall back to a backup would require a huge disaster.

But other than that: * everything is in source code control, with clones of
the repository in a few places * AMIs for the production machines (copied to
multiple AWS regions for redundancy) Only taken every couple of months since
they are just a pull & build away from being up to date. * Google/Dropbox for
email, documents, etc using TrueCrypt for sensitive stuff

I don't really see the need for a full traditional backup process. When I did
use one, I never found the time to fully test the restore process frequently
so would have to doubt how robust it was anyway!

------
kluivers
I use Arq
([http://www.haystacksoftware.com/arq/](http://www.haystacksoftware.com/arq/))
to backup my data to Amazon Glacier (and S3).

------
chaddeshon
I use Dropbox, which also makes it easy to switch between the desktop and
laptop.

------
trevelyan
cronjob dumping encrypted tar to S3

